# General Apology



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I posted this apology within a thread

*Hi Eddie

Its good that we can disagree on one or two subjects and not carry that over into every other discussion, we certainly got off on the wrong foot the first time we "met" although I still believe I was right in the main points I was making, but I was a complete arsehole, scoring points with unanswerable Loaded questions, there is being right and then there's being a dickhead and I was truly being a right dickhead.*

It is really is inadequate in more than one way, firstly being hidden away within a thread it is like one of those sneaky newspaper apologies.

Secondly it is too narrow ie the apology should be (and now is) addressed to everyone that has been effected. Not just Eddie.

Regards

an ex dickhead (I'll certainly try)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think you may have to make yet another apology George. I think I am right in saying that you should have used the words bottom hole and richardhead.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good morning George.

If I was one of the one's to whom your apology was directed then I accept it and thank you.

Language.
Pusser's right about the wording of the apology.
It does offend me but I was prepared to overlook it in the context in which it was written, referring as it does to you and not directed at anyone else.

Having had it pointed out, I would say as a rough rule of thumb that the language on here should reflect that which should be used between a mixed sex group at a social gathering. Should you, or would you have used those words in such a group, I think probably not.
I rest my case.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Strikes me reading another forum that George is not the only one that should be issuing an apology


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MHF does enjoy high standards, as much self-imposed as moderated, in avoiding bad language. I have remarked on this before:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-63925.html#63925

But I feel a duty to leap to a brother's defence when he is criticised having been big enough to eat humble pie, not something that comes easily to the biggest of men. Isn't GPS great, by the way, never again do we men have to struggle to counter a valid charge of being lost .... 

People pick up the culture of a website such as this, observing sub-consciously the standards that are observed, things that are clamped down upon and things that are let pass. People can be forgiven for having their compass spinning when apparent inconsistencies in standards are allowed, despite moderation being requested.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-104265.html#104265

We never know whether any mod saw this of course (mods have commented on the onerous job of reading EVERY post), nor whether one or more did but decided it was OK, nor whether a PM was sent to relevant originator(s), etc.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Well said Dave.. there does seem to be double standards at times..


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi George, Must be my lucky week! Monday I was sat in my office and my Mother In Law burst in and shouted (I was going to say balled me out, but then read the PC bit so thought against it!) What stupid idiot had parked her motorhome right up against the fence? so close that she couldn't open the door properly?(Big Bum?) I didn't even get chance to answer back that I was fed up with storing it anyway! Or, even that, we didn't move it, or park it! In fact her boyfriend (always seems a funny term when referring to your MIL) had moved it to fill it up with LPG and left it there! I didn't get chance to say either of these things, as she slammed the door a marched out. I sat there all indignant, and then got on with my day, muttering and 'tutting'

When she realised her mistake, she went home and made me a huge Lasagne for tea (she makes a wicked lasagne) and bought me a box of chocolates (Lyn, my wife has me on a diet but her Mum bought them so it would be rude of me to not eat them all!) However I think the boyfriend was in deep poo still though!

The point is with all of this is that if we can row and disagree with our families and loved ones, it is inevitable that from time to time we will disagree with other people we meet going through life, and it doesn't really matter. On a forum such as this, it is the very lifeblood, because it would be boring as hell if we all agreed on the same things. 

However, that’s not to take anything away from George's apology to the forum, but I really don’t think that he has a need to apologise

Frankly if I am honest I enjoy it and I think that It makes great reading when two or more people rip each other to pieces, regardless whether it's legal to tow a car, how many times a battery can be cycled or whether it is legal to milk a cow on Thursdays, in the rain, In Devon or any other definitively, unanswerable question! It’s just like rowing with my wife!

ps George has anyone ever told you that you look just like Patrick Mag Mhag Macgn Mckgoo. Bugger it The Prisoner !!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"ps George has anyone ever told you that you look just like Patrick Mag Mhag Macgn Mckgoo. Bugger it The Prisoner !!"

I think more avatar rules are needed for simple souls like me. I vote Texas as the biggest culprit! 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-37100.html#37100

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Apologies for any offence the wording as caused, it doesn't work if I alter it now though, I have tried in Word it looks and sounds wrong, when altered. And if you are honest you thought I was a right ******** anyway.

I avoided all mention of others behavior towards me, there is no excuse "he started it" is a lame excuse anyway, I am in control of my answers (or at least I should have been)

I still believe in my answers, If I did not I would be the first to post a rebuttal, I am apologizing for the way they were expressed and that is regardless of any real, non existant, perceived or imagined provocation.


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Well done George

Regards, david


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes i agree,because i am quite young still,i like talking about motorhomes this site is a goldmine of info,but i also like talking about other things.
if this forum doesnt like certain posts?why have diff topics other than motorhome?WHY !because its sooo boring talking about motorhomes 24 7.

ps yes i said before he looks like the prisoner chap,and i also hope that if i reach 60 plus ,i hope to god i wont be a moany old git like i have read in so many motorhome mags,boy they moan about anything.god getalife lifes to short to nitpick any little thing :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> MHF does enjoy high standards, as much self-imposed as moderated, in avoiding bad language. I have remarked on this before:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-63925.html#63925
> ........snip
> 
> ...


Speaking for myself, I never read Jokes and Trivia and although I read almost all the other posts there are some I miss, usually by design.
The thread on tatoos was one I chose to miss as I haven't the slightest interest in how or why anyone chooses or in some cases is forced by peer pressure into having one or more. and I apologise to anyone who was offended in the posts I didn't read. Perhaps I should have done so.

It's perhaps apposite to point out that anyone who is offended by the language or tone of a post has a right to PM a Mod and make a complaint. There is no need to get into open debate with an individual. It will be taken seriously although it may not always be upheld.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

lost said:


> i like talking about motorhomes this site is a goldmine of info,but i also like talking about other things.
> if this forum doesnt like certain posts?why have diff topics other than motorhome?WHY !because its sooo boring talking about motorhomes 24 7.


Hi lost

I don't think anyone on this forum would disagree in principal with you, however in the interests of decency and good taste there must be some measure of self control on both what is said and what pictures are posted. 
This isn't nitpicking, if people want to express far right or racial viewpoints, post pictures of male and female genitalia etc there are plenty of dedicated forums on these topics. Bear in mind these posts are read by younger people who share their parents hobby. 
If this code is breached it is the task of a moderator to remove and to justify his or her actions.. , they may please some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time.. an unenviable task..

To all moderators.

Thank you for doing a great job under very difficult circumstances ..


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

???? i agree on the children part as i have 3, youngest 8,the pic of the tattooed penis should have been withdrawn straight away"what was the moderator's doing? :roll: 
But i have read all posts,and the pc post i found nothing offensive at all,just adult conversation,sure alot people disagree but thats life!!.
I am here mainly to get info about motorhomes,but if i see diff posts?its not going to bother me its just peoples OPINIONS? And as long as no swearing or racsit comments then i see no harm.
I have a coloured mate who come up to see me ,i showed him the pc post and he laughed.
But my honest OPINION was not aimed at this forum? I have been doing motorhomeing for only a couple of months,and i buy every magazine.
Me and my wife couldn't belive the amount of old people that moan in the magazines about ANYTHING? i just hope i am not like that when i reach 60,if i am shoot me..

ps and i still think all this is a storm in a tea cup,its like being back at school :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

lost said:


> ps and i still think all this is a storm in a tea cup,its like being back at school :roll:


If you haven't already may I suggest you read this old post on PC ...

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10707.html&highlight=proud

This is where the 'storm in a tea cup' (as you put it) originated .

Look at the first post, you will see a link was removed.. 
A decission I didn't agree with but I accepted .. 
I complained about the present PC post as admin had decreed that these type of topics were inappropriate but it was being allowed to go on while another post with tasteless pictures which I had complained about was being allowed .. 
Double standards in my view ..( picture since removed by admin ).


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am just reading it all now,i get your point on double standards.wish i could see the link that the moderators thought so bad that they removed it,yet left a penis on for days?.

ps sorry this one post i must have missed reading it all now.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If you want the link I can email it..


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

*WOW!!*

I can understand why u r p%%%%d off jim,wow whata thread .
U put a link to a site and they removed it,fair enough from what i have read it wasnt that bad,yet left a mans penis on a thread.
All i am going to say is i am going to stop buying magazines,and read this site more,i showed my wife this thread,and she couldn't belive some the stuff that was said! 8O .
But i agree with u jim i dont think u put the link to upset people,its something u thought people might like to see.
A chap posted something on your thread and it echos my thoughts on the matter===I would like to say that during my time on this fantastic site I have had a great many superb experiences, I've had heated discussions too but that only adds to the diversity of the site, doesn't detract from it in any way, because I am sensible enough to know that you cannot possibly be friends and think the same as everyone all the time. Some of my best fun has come from a disagreement with someone only to be on the same side as them on another subject on another day. 
Please moderators do not throttle this site and pander to the ramblings of the PC brigade, after all if you post something that is contentious (and you do have the option to delete it after all) then you can only expect to get a response from people and it is likely to be a fairly robust response too. 
Regarding the original post, I think the site is over the top and would not be my choice of reading, however millions died to allow us all to have the freedom to say and think and do what we want with our lives, I should add, within reason, and to this end my point in this discussion is not in defense of the particular website, but the freedom for it to exist at all.

i basically agree with this,and wow i didnt realise this site had so much passion about things.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well said George
It takes a big man (or woman) to personally apologise to the world for what they have done or said.
You have my overwhelming support on this and it is a shame that others have tried to dilute your post.
And we can take open apologies from other forum members too, so don't be shy!!!!

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh, crikey, Keith, don't say things like that. I was brought up as a Catholic until I could think for myself. We have guilt genetically inbred. Now,

Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned. It is too long since my last confession .....

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Guilt is a result of knowing that one has done something wrong, so therefore if one tries to conduct oneself in a manner that does not give that feeling of guilt....... :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

lol kands are u 65 by anychance,just a guess by my wife 8)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> it is a shame that others have tried to dilute your post.
> Keith


Hi Keith

No one IMO has tried to dilute George's post.. it may have drifted off topic .. that's all.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

Quote * No one IMO has tried to dilute George's post.. it may have drifted off topic .. that's all.*

I didn't *try* to get her [pregnant] we were just having fun?

Your house isn't flooded its just that your bath overflowing, a lot?

Not a dig just find it humorous


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I am obviously missing something here. While I have seen George's humble apology, what exactly is he apologising for?

I followed the link to the PC thread, great read, a lot of it was mince, but still a great read, and I never saw 1 post from the great man.

So, please someone drag me up to speed before the curiosity gets me!!!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

Thats where they have drifted off topic, my apology is not for one particular thread or even to a single person (although it started out that way)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

lost said:


> I am just reading it all now,i get your point on double standards.wish i could see the link that the moderators thought so bad that they removed it,yet left a penis on for days?.


maybe they hoped it (the p***s) was going to drop off, on it's own....it did look pretty withered! :lol:

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mine withers just thinking of it. Self-defence mechanism.

There's something there about prick vs pricks, but I'd better not go there.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Thats where they have drifted off topic,


"Do not judge, or you too will be judged. For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you (Matthew 7:12)."


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Must make note to brush up on my Bible studies :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We seem to be in danger of becoming a verse slinging forum....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*D A Burleigh said;

"I think more avatar rules are needed for simple souls like me. I vote Texas as the biggest culprit! "*

Now that I have been mentioned is it something I have/have not done?

Have I broken some rules then?

Is my avatar bigger than yours?

This is posted with tongue firmly in cheek.

Texas


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas

It is a lovely avatar, but it had me fooled for ages...watch out where you toss all those banana skins after you finish your routine. :lol: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Quote from kands"And we can take open apologies from other forum members too, so don't be shy!!!" 


So maybe you will do the right thing and go to MMM and apologize


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So FJ Mike. You have finally come out of your hole....
Let me try to understand your twisted logic.
You want me to go onto another forum and apologise to someone who I corrected when they were spouting a load of rubbish and nonsense about MHF? Someone who chose to broadcast to anyone who wanted to see what he had to say rather than address the webmaster of MHF by private means.
Please do not come here with your sanctimonious rhetoric.

By the way, I thought you had left this site for good (or so you said) because your principles prevented you from coming onto a subscription charging site, have your principles changed all of a sudden or is it that it is still free?
I also notice that you are not asking for apologies from anyone else, so why do you sit behind your little screen and single me out?
I think before showing yourself up any further I would advise that you review your situation and the situation of those you choose to support.
Thank you

Keith


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Boy you are the bitter and twisted one when you get found out. The only rubbish that was spouted was from yourself as you wrongly assumed that the poster was somebody else.This was easily found out if you had done some research before jumping in along with Dave Burley. My principles are still intact as I have not nor will not contribute money to a site that has such double standards and before you make jibes about me being tight , you had better check your facts with DB. FYI my screen isn't little and the only one showing themselves up is you and DB for not only jumping to the wrong conclusion about somebodies identity but also make fun of them for their poor spelling/grammar


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi fjmike
Thank you for more inacuracy.
The research was carried out and the identification was correct. I did not notice the identified person making a claim about being wrongly identified, and now thankfully the people running that forum have removed the inacurate statement that had been made against Dave and MHF. I think the main thrust of the replies that were given by myself and Dave were factual and to correct the misrepresentation that appeared.
Whilst I remember you stalking me in the past on MHF I did not for one moment think that you were still at it.
As for me being " the bitter and twisted one", please allow me to remind you of your statement here “What Nuke has dictated to us (no consultation) leaves me with a very nasty taste in my mouth. I may not have contributed much but I have tried and do resent the fact that Nuke decides that he is going to charge for my and others efforts. So I have packed me bags (deleted all me photos) and I'm off. Thanks to all those that have given me help and assistance it was very much appreciated. Goodbye” I think that says it all Mike, don't you.
Regarding me getting found out, Yes I have been found out for telling the truth and not some perverted version of it. I see you still refer to this site as having double standards, I really cannot reconcile your version of planet Earth with the one I know.
I sincerely hope you enjoy your continued enjoyment of this fantastic site and that you equally enjoy the participation that you have once you have paid the MMM membership or bought their magazine to get the access codes.
Now please be a good chap and stop stalking me, it is getting very tiresome.

Keith


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well said George 
It takes a big man (or woman) to personally apologise to the world for what they have done or said. 
You have my overwhelming support on this and it is a shame that others have tried to dilute your post. 
And we can take open apologies from other forum members too, so don't be shy!!!! 

-= yes kands dont be shy stop diluteing this thread but looking at your posts,your are what we call a flamebaiter=u like causeing trouble.
But noworries looking at your photo album,people maybe take couple pics there motorhome,then alot lovley views.yours are kinda scary,get out more mate and stop trying cause trouble..

ps this my last post on this thread as dont want to get back to school days.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thank you lost for your considered words.
Of course the statement that started this said "Strikes me reading another forum that George is not the only one that should be issuing an apology", oh and if you check very carefully, I didn't make that statement. I think you are getting the flamebaiter tag mixed up matey.

I am sorry that you find my pictures scary, but again if you take a close look you will see that I do get out, quite a lot actually, I don't recall seeing you at any of our gatherings though...... If you did attend I think you would see that I am very passionate about this site and do what small amount I can to help defend it from people who seem hell bent on taking every opportunity to bad mouth it. There are a lot of folks on here, both subscribers and non subscribers who feel the same way as I do, so if as you say I am causing trouble, well maybe the people who feel that they are in trouble should consider what they type.

Keith


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

ps this my last post on this thread as dont want to get back to school days.

This site is lovely and has been very helpful to me and my wife,but like everything there is good and bad!but luckly the bad is in a small minority.
And as for me its up to me what i consider bad,and reading your posts u seem to like arguing.as for rallies?maybe when we reach 65.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

lost said:


> ps this my last post on this thread as dont want to get back to school days.
> 
> This site is lovely and has been very helpful to me and my wife,but like everything there is good and bad!but luckly the bad is in a small minority.
> And as for me its up to me what i consider bad,and reading your posts u seem to like arguing.as for rallies?maybe when we reach 65.


Last post?????

You are right about the bad minority, and yes I will always argue for what I consider to be right. Should we all just sit back silently and let a small minority say what they wish about anything, whether it is the truth or not, and go unchallenged? 
You don't have to be 65 to get together with like minded people, there are no age barriers here.
Join in with the community and yes it is your choice about what is good or bad, hopefully your choice will be a wise one.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lost said:


> -= yes kands dont be shy stop diluteing this thread but looking at your posts,your are what we call a flamebaiter=u like causeing trouble.
> But noworries looking at your photo album,people maybe take couple pics there motorhome,then alot lovley views.yours are kinda scary,get out more mate and stop trying cause trouble..
> 
> ps this my last post on this thread as dont want to get back to school days.


lost

Motorhome Facts prides itself on being more than just a forum and we quite rightly see ourselves as a community.
As in any community members here have disagreements and argue among themselves. Sometimes these arguments get heated and sometimes they are over incidents elsewhere which are not immediately apparent to newer members.
Arguments we tolerate and hopefully they get resolved without too much animosity.

What management of the site will not allow are personal attacks on a member. I consider you have made an unfounded personal attack on a member here and which I would not expect to be repeated if you are to remain a member.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*post*

Hi

I thought this post was about an apology from George.

I must have missed your "naughty" post George, but if you did say something wrong, and later realise it, and have the courage to apologise, then that is worth a lot in my book.

Nothing more to say.

Rapide561


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

GOD the amount of personal attacks i have seen on this site,screw this its like being at school.this last post i will be posting maybe i come back to this site when i am 65.
As for the moderators i think too many double standards here for my likeing. IM GONE!!!


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Last point and post!!*

LEAST i have the guts to say it to someones face unlike alot the posts i have seen? i just have to sit and put up with sarcastic remarks?

=and it is a shame that others have tried to dilute your post.

As for the personal attack?its pathetic,i didnt like the photo's? ITS MY OPINION?i have looked at loads of photos on this site and i found kands boring?motorhome then more motorhome then er more motorhome?
IF i post pics and people didnt like them would i get upset?NO BECUASE ITS THERE OPINION!
And i dont know about the legal position of leaving a mans penis on a family site for several days?? :roll: :roll: good work moderators :roll: 
God me and the wife only started this couple mounths ago,god i hope people in realworld that we meet are alot more mature than alot i have seen on here.
RANT over im out,by the way like leaveing a offensive penis for days you are wrong about this too,is kand a relative by anychance?see this site when were 65 ADIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it safe to come out yet :signsigh:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lost

Hopefully you will reconsider leaving, sometimes somebody writes one thing and the next person reads something entirely different, I think the wrong foot as been got off on here, deep breaths and everyone sod off to a different thread for a while?

Have you a larger version of your avatar? would be intrigued to see it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry but it is nothing to do with the photos.



lost said:


> ,your are what we call a flamebaiter=u like causeing trouble.


That's what I call a personal attack and which I wanted to stop before it went too far.
There is no reason for you to leave this site and I hope you will reconsider but you will have to accept that 'anything goes' isn't the norm even if occasionally something slips through the net for a while..
I certainly missed the objectionable photo and if I had seen it I would have wanted it removed.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

What I want to know, is what all this rubbish has to do with motorhomes, this is the sort of rubbish you can find on the usernet

Motorhome Facts (this site) Is read by ladies, I was brought up to watch my language and be courteous and consider the fairer sex. 
Your posts are offensive and after George had made an apology the subject should have been closed

Can we please drop the issue now


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

MHF Is a family site, we strive to achieve the ideal world here, unfortunately wherever there are more than one persons there will always be scope for disagreements.

For those who havent a clue what some of the above references to MMM meant, here is my "personal" take on what ocurred, I am biased obviously so take my opinion of what happened based on that 

A poster going by an anonymous alias posted a statement on MMM forums basically saying that MHF was a totally insecure website revealing all the personal information to all and sundry. A slightly sweeping statement and one which was meant to put people off joining the site etc.

I was alerted to this post via a PM from a MHF Member. I went to the site and asked the poster to elaborate, after a few more posts were exchanged and considerable insults against me personally were flung, i finally ascertained that what had happened was the poster was actually PamNPete who used to be a member of MHF. This ex-member vehemently runs down MHF and me personally nowadays to anyone and any site that allows him, spouting nonsense that he is banned (Which he most definately isn't) He was very politely warned at one point to desist from harassing MHF Members as he was spam emailing / PMing lots of members of MHF at the beginning of January to tell them to join the offshoot website he was involved in i.e. MHT. Now many websites would almost certainly have instantly banned someone for doing such a thing but I did not. The reason I found out he was doing this btw is because i had two people complain to me about it 

Anyway I digress, it turns out what actually was happening was that Pete had an option selected within the Account page on MHF for the following"Always show my Email Address:" to be set to Yes. The implication of this was that a malformed url could be guessed at or in his case indexed by Google to show his email address on his account page. As many members hadn't set this to "no" in their accounts I have now disabled the display completely regardless of whether they had it set or not to save confusion and to keep emails protected.

Now after trying politely to explain this on MMMs forum and also asking them to post any future issues with MHF on our forums not on others i ended my input to the thread. I also emailed MMM forum webmaster to apologise for the constant uproar caused by a few ex members of MHF who continue on a regular basis to run down MHF and promote MHT. I am not sure Pete understands the net ettiquette of forums but it is definately considered quite rude to go on other forums and chat about their competitors and at the same time promote thei own forums.

Anyway that's what happened, sorry its reflecting badly by these members like PamNPete and fjmike coming back and saying these things when no-one probably understands the background, but now you do 

Now you have the full story I hope we can continue the previously up to now improved forum behaviour and get back to the subject at the heart of this site i.e. Motorhomes.

I think this thread has achieved its primary aim now, i.e. GT apologised for behaviour which he considered inappropriate retrospectively and I for one think it takes a big man to do such a thing so openly.

So nuff said thread locked.


----------

